# Evacuation of epidural hematoma



## SJMarra (Jul 23, 2012)

What code would I use for the removal of a large thoracolumbar epidural hematoma. The clot was down to the dura, so deeper than 10140 and code 22015 is for removal of an abscess.


----------



## laurenkrass (Jul 24, 2012)

If he performed a laminectomy, use 63266 for thoracic (extradural) or 63267 for lumbar (extradural). You have to choose between the two, however, because the code includes additional segments or interspaces.


----------

